# I've started over, with literally nothing, 3x



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

I lived at the mission for a week or so, while I flew a sign at intersection, did day labor, and did craiglist gigs, sold blood plasma, etc. ASAP, tho, i bought a $200 car. At those times and places, cars that barely run brought $50-$100 at the junk yard. I've had some that had rods going out, timing chain going, water pump gone, cracked heads/head gaskets, trannie going out, etc. As long as they'll run 1/2 mile or so, they suffice for living in. remove the rear seat and pasenger seat Cut out the crossmembers between rear seat-back and the trunk. lay down a sheet of particle board in the back, covering the interior of the trunk. Hide your stuff under it and sleep on it. move it at 7 am and 10 pm, never use the same sleeping spot more than once a week, never be in the same one on the same night of the week, and nobody will notice you. Especially if you watch youtube vids on "how to" and tint your own windows. Avoid curtains, cover your stuff with blankets. Never show a light at a sleep spot. Never do anything there but sleep, and be GONE from there when dawn breaks. I mostly used college library parking lots during the day (being inside during most of their open hours) and used big motel parking lots at night.


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

this beats the hell out of some tent set up. keep a bicycle hidden nearby when you sleep, chained to a tree, etc. Use the city buses and your bike to get around. Flying a sign is good for $20 a day, often quite a bit more. Selling plasma is $60 per week. Day labor or craiglist is $50 per day, but is "spotty". ASAP, of course, get the car repaired. ASAP, move up to a mini-van, for the greatly increased living space. Once you have reliable wheels, you are much more likely to get jobs. Once you have $300 to invest in casting gear (propane fired weed eater or plumber's furnace, 6 cavity lee mold, C press and Lee hand-sizer, you can make $100 per week "mining' the dirt berms and casting/selling bullets.

So there's no reason to be down and out for long. You can get 13k per year of student loans, while the Pell grant pays for your actual college expenses. You can stretch that out for 6 years.


----------

